# ZoneAlarm gibt Internet-Zugriff wieder frei



## Newsfeed (11 Juli 2008)

Checkpoint hat ein Update seiner ZoneAlarm-Produkte veröffentlicht, um die Internet-Blockade nach der Installation von Microsofts DNS-Patch zu lösen.  Vorerst gibt es aber nur englische Versionen. Deutsche Anwender müssen sich mit Workarounds behelfen.

Weiterlesen...


----------



## johinos (13 Juli 2008)

*AW: ZoneAlarm gibt Internet-Zugriff wieder frei*

Jetzt auch auf deutsch, aber nicht so einfach: Inzwischen wird nach Klick auf Aktualisierung dazu aufgefordert, ein "kritisches Update" zu installieren, um "ein Problem mit "Microsoft Update KB951748 zu beheben". Nach Installation der dort angebotenen Datei *_70_*462*_000_de.exe ist aber nichts anders, und ZoneAlarm will sofort das gleiche Update nochmal installieren... 

Die Lösung: Auf der Startseite ZoneAlarm by Check Point - Award winning PC Protection, Antivirus, Firewall, Anti-Spyware, Identity Protection, and much more. befindet sich ein Hinweis zum Problem mit Link zu einer Seite, auf der die richtige Datei *_70_*483*_000_de.exe heruntergeladen werden kann.


----------

